# HTML codes help



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 400 pages word document, but it is not a web file. 

Is there any way to put a link in the table of content. When you click on the line and it will show up to the pages that you wanted to see???

I am not doing this in a website or a webpage, just a plain 400 pages word document in microsoft words 2007! Is it possible???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In word - Insert > links > cross-reference


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Alternatively, if you insert a table of contents using Word, every time you insert font with the font type "Heading", it will appear in the table of contents as a clickable link.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Use the bookmarking tool in Word. Kinda like links but for just inside the doc. I use it for large info docs...sounds like what you are doing.

here's one...search for more examples.
http://wordprocessing.about.com/od/wordquicktips/qt/insertbm.htm


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

one way is to highlight a text, hit control K, and follow the prompts to link it to a specific heading the doc. you might have to change the font of your headings to one of the "headings" formats for the control K function to work.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the help!!!

appreciated!


----------

